# TT-R125 Jetting Question.



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

I know this an ATV forum, but I have a 2004 TT-R125 with a Uni air filter and White Brothers exhaust. And the little snorkel is removed. I put a 110 main jet and a 17.5 pilot jet in it. When I put the jets in it, it ran good for a while and idled fine. But now it's been about a year and it doesn't idle at all. I messed with the idle screw and tried many positions. I have also cleaned the carb several times to try to get it to run right. 

Does any body know if I need to get bigger or smaller jets or if you suggest something else?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

maybe trash in the carb still somewhere? in the needles? float stuck? 

If it ran fine for a year I would think it would be something other than the wrong jet size.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

The the floats not stuck. But the needle may not be seating right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That could def. cause it.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

I guess I've answered my own question. I'll order a carb rebuild kit and see if that fixes it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don don (Apr 29, 2012)

If tht doesn't work try adjusting the float this same thing happened to my 02 yz426 or the carb could just be worn out


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Try taking you air/fuel mixture screw out a 1/4 turn.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

I had itat about 1 turn but I have turned to about 3 turns before it idles. And it will barely idle even after it warms up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

